
Google Cloud Platform Tokyo region now open for business - azazqadir
https://blog.google/topics/google-cloud/google-cloud-platform-tokyo-region-now-open-for-business/
======
Yrlec
If you consider to use Google Cloud Platform it's important to know that their
SLA is practically useless. It only includes requests with HTTP Status code
500. If the system is not responding at all it's not covered by the SLA. See
their definition of "Error rate":
[https://cloud.google.com/storage/sla](https://cloud.google.com/storage/sla)

This is not just a theoretical issue. In the past week we've been doing a bit
more than 5 request/sec to Google Cloud Storage and according to NewRelic the
average response time was 8 seconds! I.e. the service has been down and not
been responding at all for large periods of time. I've been in contact with
their support team and they've refused to reimburse us anything.

~~~
mikecb
I'd be interested to hear more details, this doesn't square with personal
experience, unless it was one of the delayed availability classes like someone
else mentioned.

~~~
Yrlec
Here are the GCS response times according to NewRelic:
[http://imgur.com/l1dj1Mx](http://imgur.com/l1dj1Mx)

------
aiaf
Google has its own TLD? Neat.

------
filereaper
Still waiting for BigQuery to land somewhere in Asia.

~~~
vgt
Hey there - would love to hear your use case.

------
bsder
If they're in Asia, are they finally using IPv6?

------
johansch
Still no App Engine location in Asia.

~~~
evilbeta
The announcement says AppEngine is available in Tokyo, and AppEngine Flex is
available in Taiwan.

~~~
johansch
Oops! That's embarrassing, sorry. And great news. Please disregard this then.

(In my defense, I believe the main product pages were out of date when I
posted.)

